# Thoughts on this breeder?



## AFram (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome to Lucescu Kennels ? Truly Versatile German Shepherds - committedtocanine.com

Input would be great


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Used to be a nice Art z Lipin son named Colin Malemi there - was on a few world teams for Canada.....been around quite a while, have seen a few dogs with this kennel name in trial results being titled....

Lee


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

AFram said:


> Welcome to Lucescu Kennels ? Truly Versatile German Shepherds - committedtocanine.com
> 
> Input would be great


AFram,

I just purchased a puppy from Lucescu Kennels (Committed to Canine) and can probably answer some of your questions. So far, nothing but good things to say.

FYI, I just found out that Renee and one of her males, the father of my puppy, have made Team Canada and will represent Canada at the 2015 Universal World Championships in Italy.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

Ive only heard nothing but good things about this breeder. I have a friend who as a Yevhen son, and he's a wonderful dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have never heard of this breder but I also live in Oklahoam and have German Showlines. 

But I read the page and I like what I see. Some really nice dogs. And since Lee seems to like them - so do I!


----------

